# Grafikprogramm gesucht für einfache Grafiken



## Jennesta (25. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich sitze gerade an meiner Bachelorarbeit und möchte Grafiken wie diese 
hier
selber erstellen, um auch Veränderungen einzubringen.
Habt ihr da Software zu empfehlen? Ich bin schon auf Gnuplot oder MS Visio gestoßen, jedoch sind dort meistens Flussdiagramme etc dargestellt und bevor ich mir da nun etliche Programme herunterlade und ausprobiere (reinarbeite) wollte ich da mal vorher nachfragen.

Grüße Jennesta


----------



## smileyml (25. März 2012)

Ich würde auf Inkscape zurückgreifen.
Ist kostenlos und vektorbasierend.


----------



## Jennesta (25. März 2012)

Danke schau ich mir mal an, bin aber auch für weitere Vorschläge offen.


----------

